# Advice on hotel in London.



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I am looking for a hotel in London for next 16th March 2012 (three nights). I know is too early, but its good time now for flight tickets.
I am looking for a hotel in the center of London. I am going to travel with my wife without childrens, just for a wedding anniversary.
I thought these hotels:

DoubleTree by Hilton London - West End
Radisson Blu Portman Hotel, London
May Fair Hotel
The Montcalm
London Marriott Hotel County Hall
Hilton London Tower Bridge

A friend of mine has recommended the May Fair.

Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated. Also, of course, if anyone of you are in London this time, we can meet for a beer / cofee / coke / dinner.

Thank you.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

last couple of times we used the Mint Hotel @ Westminister, i think they now have a second one in london too, always found the price, quality, breakfast really good.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for your reply. I'll have a look to the Mint Hotel.

Regards,


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Stayed at the Mayfair last week it's ok nothing special.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Could try the Cumberland, just by Marble Arch... off Oxford Street

http://www.guoman.com/hotels/united_kin ... tAodpFf70g


----------



## joropug (May 1, 2009)

I recently stayed at the H10 by Waterloo station, excellent location for tubes and attractions/shopping, very nice modern bedroom, nice breakfast, and the best value at £100 per night for me and the Mrs.

Thoroughly recommended.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Revi ... gland.html


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hello,

Thanks all for comments and opinions. Unfortunedly the H10 has not rooms available between 16 - 19 march , I think its a great hotel.

Best regards,


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

If you've got lots of cash......

http://www.the-connaught.co.uk/?utm_sou ... ravelclick

Excellent Hotel!

Sheer class. 

The Landmark is good too.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi Nilesong,
Thanks for your advice, The Connaught is fully booked for those dates :x 
Any other comment about the May Fair Hotel?

Thanks!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

The newly opened St Pancras is meant to be good if you can get in.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Had a very nice long weekend at Threadneedles Hotel September last year

http://www.theetoncollection.co.uk/cont ... pageid=430

May not be central enough for you though...

Regards
Ross


----------



## joropug (May 1, 2009)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks all for comments and opinions. Unfortunedly the H10 has not rooms available between 16 - 19 march , I think its a great hotel.
> 
> Best regards,


Is there something on then at that time? I booked it 2 weeks before in the height of summer lol. Try laterooms.com i always book through there, compare to the price on the hotel website directly.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

> Is there something on then at that time?


Not sure if there is an event that time, but there are many hotels in the city center area complete.
I'll try laterooms.com

Thank you


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I will be in London from 16 to 18 March, finally I booked in the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge, in front the Big Ben. Rooms on higher floors have a great views.
Any advice on what to do/see two days in London?

Many thanks.

Cheers


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be in London from 16 to 18 March, finally I booked in the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge, in front the Big Ben. Rooms on higher floors have a great views.
> Any advice on what to do/see two days in London?
> ...


Plenty of sight seeing and museums to visit, alot of nice restaurants, and alot of very very nice shops.

Depends what you are after!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

You could start here...

http://www.timeout.com/london/

It does really depend on what you like doing...

Just stay away from tourist traps. :mrgreen:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thanks guys 

We want to spend the two days visiting some museums, monuments and shopping during the day and going out at night for dinner and enjoy the London night.
As we don't have to much time, we are going to select what we want to see and do.

Any of you know a romantic or recommended restaurant for a dinner close to Westminster Bridge, London Eye or Big Ben? :mrgreen: What about the Thamesis cruises?

We are going to arrive to Gatwick airport, I think the best way to go from Gatwick to Westminster Bridge is by train to VIctoria station and then by taxi, am I right?

Many questions.... :wink:

Thanks!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Unsure about the best way to get into town - but probably train and taxi would work best.

Once here, a day travel card will cover you for all tubes and busses. You'll probably only need zones 1 and 2 if you're going to be doing the tourist thing.

I don't know what you're into, but when we lived in London and had visitors down that had never been before, we'd take them on an open-top bus tour. Thoroughly informative, and it will give you a great 'lay of the land' .

They also, normally, allow you to get on and off at any stop and queue jump at selected attractions (London Dungeon and Tower of London for example). Worth checking them out.

Also, in March, bring waterproof jackets.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Gatwick Express into Victoria - then a tube is a pretty quick way of getting to your Hotel.

Basics:
Kensington for Museums.
Trafalgar Square for Galleries.
Shaftsbury Avenue / Leicester Square for Theatres and Cinemas.
Soho for restaurants and China Town but not near the River Thames.
The OXO Tower Restaurant for River side dining - Pricey, but a very well known Restaurant. I would book in advance. 

http://www.harveynichols.com/oxo-tower-london

Have fun!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for the information and advice.
I'm sure I'll enjoy the weekend in London.
The OXO Tower Restaurant is fine, sure will book for dinner,thanks.

Cheers


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Shoreditch area, Hoxton Square Spitafields is good for "techy trendy creative scene" Brick lane for a Curry. Not touristy at all. Not to far but not close to your Hotel.

Borough market on a Saturday morning lots of good places to get coffee and food always places to try before you buy.

St Paul's cathedral and then walk down and over the bridge to the Tate Modern. Or in reverse you can get the river boat from Westminster see below...

Thames Clippers up and down the River Thames great way to get about and cheaper and quicker than the pleasure boats, you can also get off where you want, I think you get discounts with a travel card.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cuTTsy said:


> Shoreditch area, Hoxton Square Spitafields is good for "techy trendy creative scene" Brick lane for a Curry. Not touristy at all. Not to far but not close to your Hotel.
> 
> Borough market on a Saturday morning lots of good places to get coffee and food always places to try before you buy.
> 
> ...


i find it funny that Hoxton that bred some of londons most notorious gangsters and hard men has become chik!!! last nutter to hit fame from there was lennie mclean the guvnor and the only guy to never lose a fight except with cancer. am down in next month or so would like to have a look myself into this as it has many famous pubs and streets with gangster backgrounds.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

You could include the whole east end. It's economics as the west/covent garden has got too expensive for start ups and the new creative circles they have moved east and other business has set up to service them. Personally I love the east end/docklands real character away from the new builds. But I did live there for over 10 years.

Then the government jumps on silicon roundabout hype pushes the price up and it moves on again...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Shoreditch area, Hoxton Square Spitafields is good for "techy trendy creative scene" Brick lane for a Curry. Not touristy at all. Not to far but not close to your Hotel.
> ...


No doubt you've seen some of the YouTube clips of Lenny McClean fighting. The one against the Gypsy (where the gypo headbutts him before the bell is immense.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for comments and opinions, very helpful.

Cheers


----------

